# Shrimp And Grits  Lucky 32 Restaurant,



## Raine (Jan 21, 2005)

Shrimp And Grits  Lucky 32 Restaurant,

bbq sauce:
2 tsp butter
2 tsp flour
1 1/2 cups bottled barbecue sauce (such as k.c. masterpiece)
3/4 cup tomato puree
6 Tbsp cream

1 3/4 lb lg shrimp, peeled and deveined (see note
creamy grits:
3 cups chicken broth
1 1/2 cups cream
6 Tbsp butter
2/3 tsp salt
2/3 tsp freshly ground black pepper
1 cup plus 2 Tbsp grits (not instant)
1/2 cup shredded cheddar cheese
shrimp and final assembly:
4 Tbsp olive oil
1/2 red onion, cut into thick ( 1/4" ) julienne strips
1 sm green pepper, cut into ( 1/4" -thick) julienne strips

BBQ Sauce: Melt butter in a small saucepan over medium-high heat. Add flour and cook, stirring constantly, until mixture turns a dark, nutty brown. Be careful not to burn. Whisk in barbecue sauce and tomato puree, reduce heat and simmer, stirring occasionally, about 15 minutes until sauce is thick.
Stir in cream and cook for 5 minutes. Remove sauce from heat and set aside.

Creamy grits: In a medium saucepan, combine broth, cream, butter, salt and pepper, and bring to a boil. Reduce heat to a simmer and stir in grits.
Cook, stirring frequently to prevent lumps, 12 to 15 minutes until grits
have thickened. Remove from heat and stir in cheese. Keep warm until
serving.

Shrimp and final assembly: Heat oil in a large skillet over medium-high
heat. Add onion and pepper, and Sauté about 5 minutes until onions are
caramelized. Add shrimp and cook 3 to 4 minutes until firm and pink. Stir in Barbecue Sauce and warm through, tossing to coat shrimp well.

Serve shrimp mixture over warm grits.

Note: 31 to 35 count shrimp are a good size, though slightly larger or
smaller shrimp also work well.

Servings - 4


----------

